# Lumber prices



## r82230

In my neck of the woods lumber prices have almost doubled. BIL is doing a few repairs on the old barns for me. He went and got a couple of treated 2 x10's last night. Wow, what a sticker shock, they were $15-16 a piece a year ago, $30 each at today's pricing. Glad I'm not building my other shed yet. I don't think it would be twice as good at twice the price. 

Ya, this pricing was at a orange big box store if that makes a difference. 

Larry


----------



## ozarkian

Last week I bought 4 2"x4"x10' treated 2x4's. The total bill was $40 and change. The guy at the lumber yard said lumber was getting scarce.

I know. Don't tell me, it's the Corona Virus!

I'm getting really tired of hearing that.


----------



## Vol

Youngest son is building a home and his lumber prices came in at 45% higher than what it was just a few months ago. $40K higher. He is trying to decide about waiting. I told him it would be sometime next summer before they came back down. Happens everytime we have hurricanes in the Gulf.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Aaroncboo

I was told by a building contractor that alot of the wood mills and forestry companies saw the shutdown as a slowdown in demand so they slowed production way down. Well between the stimulus and the 600 a week in unemployment the population has the time and money to do projects.
That caught the lumber supply off guard and they've been struggling to catch up. Said his cost to build houses went up 60,000 per house


----------



## stack em up

Been trying to get bids for a new shop, 48x64x18. Two brand name companies won’t give bids cuz they can’t be competitive. Lumber yard told me Wednesday that lumber prices are good for 36 hours. Said trying to bid a project is like trying to hit a moving target. Only construction item that is lower is concrete.


----------



## PaMike

Aaroncboo said:


> I was told by a building contractor that alot of the wood mills and forestry companies saw the shutdown as a slowdown in demand so they slowed production way down. Well between the stimulus and the 600 a week in unemployment the population has the time and money to do projects.
> That caught the lumber supply off guard and they've been struggling to catch up. Said his cost to build houses went up 60,000 per house


I wish thats how it worked for hay. I think it might be a soft year for demand so I make half as much then charge twice as much. That would be sweet!


----------



## somedevildawg

Yep, I’ve had several projects that required lumber and it didn’t take long......most increases average about 40-50% over just 4 months ago. It’s made the lure of cheap money an iffy proposition, pay one or the other....I think I’m in the wait camp.


----------



## Uphayman

When I go into my woods now.......those big pines just increased their value. I have some projects this winter for the Woodmizer. Will be smiling with every saw pass on the log.


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> Been trying to get bids for a new shop, 48x64x18. Two brand name companies won't give bids cuz they can't be competitive. Lumber yard told me Wednesday that lumber prices are good for 36 hours. Said trying to bid a project is like trying to hit a moving target. Only construction item that is lower is concrete.


That's roughly the size I been looking at (or 48' x 72'). Stack, see if they have like on TV, BOGO free, I'll pay the ship/handling on the second one.  :lol:

Larry


----------



## r82230

Vol said:


> Youngest son is building a home and his lumber prices came in at 45% higher than what it was just a few months ago. $40K higher. He is trying to decide about waiting. I told him it would be sometime next summer before they came back down. Happens everytime we have hurricanes in the Gulf.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Man, what a tough position to be in. Didn't think about those who are already in process of construction/still buying materials.  Gotta, wonder if the lenders will be flexible or not with the building loan (if they have one). Either way that's a 'real' chunk of change (in my book anyhow) to come up with.

Lucky, hurricanes haven't seemed to effect our lumber prices in the past. So this is a first for whatever reason. Guessing prices will come down, but probably end up 10% or more higher than what they were. Sure hope I'm wrong. 

Larry


----------



## RockyHill

Uphayman said:


> When I go into my woods now.......those big pines just increased their value. I have some projects this winter for the Woodmizer. Will be smiling with every saw pass on the log.


Jeff & I had considered sawing the lumber for a new hay barn (the steel truss discussion) and had already decided on that before the price increase. Ours is a manual bandsawmill and I hope this old lady can still raise/lower/push/pull -- it's been 20ish years.

Shelia


----------



## Vol

My sons contractor has encouraged him to get all the excavation and foundation work completed in the next few weeks and then wait on purchasing lumber until the first of the new year. He is pretty convinced that prices will fall dramatically at that time. Excavation starts Tuesday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

I think he is correct.....I don’t see it being a long term deal, but it’s crazy right now for sure.


----------



## swmnhay

Got a bid last winter on a pole barn but didn't order when covid hit and grain/livestock prices crashed.Salesman just said it went up alot but hasn't got me a new quote yet.

Building the pad this week I hope.Also getting rid of a couple old sheds that are worthless and in the way.I'll prly build it next yr if quote comes in much higher then it was last winter


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> Building the pad this week I hope.Also getting rid of a couple old sheds that are worthless and in the way.I'll prly build it next yr if quote comes in much higher then it was last winter


I've thought about doing this as well, pour the pad now then put the shop up next year. Might have to think a little harder about it.


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> I've thought about doing this as well, pour the pad now then put the shop up next year. Might have to think a little harder about it.


Its a good thing to build pad year ahead anyway so it goes threw more settling.Dont plan on concrete floor in this one,for a few years any way.Crushed concrete or ground asphalt perhaps


----------



## Ranger518

Was getting ready to put in 1,200’ of new 4” irrigation pipe price went from $1.48 a foot to $2.98 in just a few weeks they said it was to to the virus shutting down several resin factories and then they got hit with a couple hurricanes but who really knows may just haft to wait until next year.


----------



## swmnhay

I think a lot of price gouging going on


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> I've thought about doing this as well, pour the pad now then put the shop up next year. Might have to think a little harder about it.





swmnhay said:


> Its a good thing to build pad year ahead anyway so it goes threw more settling.Dont plan on concrete floor in this one,for a few years any way.Crushed concrete or ground asphalt perhaps


I'm a fan of building a pad ahead of time for Swmn's reasoning (settling), but I'd have a harder time doing like Stack. Seems in my area, I won't put up a building without a rat (read wood chuck) wall any more. Those critters can be a PITA and it's a lot harder to dig the rat walls with building walls in place, IF you decide to put a floor in later. BTDT. :angry:

Larry


----------



## CaseIH

So on a similar subject, does anyone know what the going rate would be for having someone saw my logs into lumber? I need some stuff but do not want to buy due to the above listed facts, and not wanting to pay premium price for marginal lumber. I have a guy about 4 miles from me with a saw mill, he said he would saw what I needed for half the lumber.... That seems way high to me.... Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------



## r82230

CaseIH said:


> So on a similar subject, does anyone know what the going rate would be for having someone saw my logs into lumber? I need some stuff but do not want to buy due to the above listed facts, and not wanting to pay premium price for marginal lumber. I have a guy about 4 miles from me with a saw mill, he said he would saw what I needed for half the lumber.... That seems way high to me.... Any thoughts?
> Thanks.


Depends upon what did he use to charge? 2/3's for him? Seems it would also depend what your cutting. Eg. white oak verses knotty pine verses walnut, along with 8' or 16' are a few factors come to mind.

Larry


----------



## stack em up

Got a quote for a 48x64x18 shop.

Materials (lumber, steel, 2 overhead doors, insulation, and windows) $54,000

Concrete $26,000

Labor $28,800


----------



## CaseIH

stack em up

Brother am I ever glad I built mine in the spring! Wow! Shaking my head at those numbers, maybe it will level back out next spring and go back to a more normal cost of things.


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> Got a quote for a 48x64x18 shop.
> 
> Materials (lumber, steel, 2 overhead doors, insulation, and windows) $54,000
> 
> Concrete $26,000
> 
> Labor $28,800


Ouch, my 64' x 120' x 20', one 12' x 16', three 16' x 16', one 20' x 16' overhead doors, three walk-in doors and only one window, was at the price (within $2K). However, no insulation, 40' of concrete & 80' of asphalt.

I sure hope the prices come down a lot, before I build my 48' x 72' x 20'.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> Got a quote for a 48x64x18 shop.
> 
> Materials (lumber, steel, 2 overhead doors, insulation, and windows) $54,000
> 
> Concrete $26,000
> 
> Labor $28,800


There must be labor included in the concrete total?
In floor heat?

60 yards concrete? At 6" thick???


----------



## stack em up

swmnhay said:


> There must be labor included in the concrete total?
> In floor heat?
> 
> 60 yards concrete? At 6" thick???


Yes there is labor included, although they wanted to wait to pour until the shed was up. Use the posts as forms for the concrete. I'd much prefer they pour footings and slab and set the shed on it. Apparently that isn't done much anymore.

Morton came back with an estimate of $181,000 for exact same shed, just an M on the ends....


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> Morton came back with an estimate of $181,000 for exact same shed, just an M on the ends....


Wow, must have been a gold plated M at that rate. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay

Got a building quote friday.Salesman called back Monday and said quote is only good for a week and then it's going up another 5%.A lot of stuff on back order,he said 9 weeks to get windows


----------



## swmnhay

Wonder what lumber prices will be next year?I see lumber futures are down nearly 50% of the high a little over a month ago.

Heard from a lumber yard said wait until next yr and a building salesman say you have a week and its going up another 5%.Well thats for a pole shed so not all lumber!


----------



## somedevildawg

swmnhay said:


> Wonder what lumber prices will be next year?I see lumber futures are down nearly 50% of the high a little over a month ago.
> Heard from a lumber yard said wait until next yr and a building salesman say you have a week and its going up another 5%.Well thats for a pole shed so not all lumber!


I think they'll return to earlier levels in a few months....covid and the covid lockdowns have caused this rise.


----------



## JD3430

I wouldn't make any predictions until the election is over and a president is sworn in. 
If he wins, Joe Biden could send lumber (fuels and lots of other commodities) prices through the roof with unrealistic shut downs, fear and panic.
He also has vowed to discontinue the production of fossil fuels. This will drive the cost of lumber up dramatically.


----------



## somedevildawg

Only one problem....he ain’t winning.


----------



## Vol

somedevildawg said:


> Only one problem....he ain't winning.


I sure hope you are right. If Republican voters are not as motivated as they were last election, then Trump will lose for sure. Trump should be running away with this election but he has motivated the Democratic voters with his juvenile antagonizing posts on twitter etc. What worries me is that i am reading various state results for a significantly larger Democratic turnout in early voting than Republican. In 2016 Dems took Trump lightly against Hillary and did not turnout as strong as they could have.....that won't be the case this time.

I hope it is the adage, "it's the economy stupid"....as Trump will win. If not....

But, I sure hope that you are right and I am wrong!

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230

Mike,

You can hope this guy is right again.

https://www.aol.com/article/news/2020/10/23/shy-trump-voters-will-power-his-win-says-pollster-who-called-2016-race/24660643/

The only problem is all the absentee ballots. Here, our legislators just try to pass a bill that would make it a felony for* "knowingly submit another person's name or personal identity  information on a ballot application or attempt to obtain multiple ballots.*" Naturally, our Governor vetoed it. :angry:

Larry


----------



## Vol

Larry, I hope this fella is right too!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

Vol said:


> Larry, I hope this fella is right too!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Now, back to regularly scheduled programming....I had some nice poplar logs sawed on shares this month. The sawyer got 60% and I received 40% of the lumber. Highest grade lumber is usually shared 50-50.

Here, I was told that .45 cents a board foot is the going rate for custom sawing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pettibone

Wow, .45 a bf is pretty pricey. Had some logs, pine and fir, sawed into clapboards for our house last winter, paid the guy by the job and ended up giving him a little extra cause I was happy with the results. If I remember right they ended up being about 15 cents a linear foot, his regular price was ,25 a bf then. I do know people that are complaining that log prices are low so I guess high prices are just because they can.


----------



## slowzuki

Softwood lumber from the local small mill was about 0.70 / bf to buy but way up now. I saw some guys advertising 0.50/bf custom milling.

I was trying to buy some pressure treated power poles from the plant, CCA poles more than doubled, but didn't matter as none available. The plants two pressure treating lines making deck and fence lumber non-stop.


----------



## JD3430

PT 6x6's are quadruple what they were 1 year ago. Just priced a barn for a customer and they were pretty shocked....

So was I

My supplier said they'll be back down in March, but he told me that pre election. He thought Trump was gonna win.


----------



## slowzuki

Our local pressure treating plant isn't really affected by US politics and never shut down during COVID, they simply said people being home has caused crazy demand for decks and fences. I've been trying to get a surveyor for months just to set two pins but he's tied up surveying property lines for decks and fences to satisfy building permit rules for setbacks.

Neighbour built a garage over the summer, garage doors still laying on the floor waiting for the door installer to have time to put them up.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Was going to put a three sides equipment shed up this past summer. Cutting our own hemlock and pine and having our Amish neighbor who rough cuts pine hemlock and spruce, saw them. Ha yeah he's been non stop since March with lumber orders was way behind just getting caught up and got a few more. Good for us as sawdust has been plentiful. But he was getting pretty tired of it. Hopefully he takes a break with hunting season. We had a few projects we put on hold because of the price of lumber had gotten two store bought 8ft 2x4's we needed for something @$10 each that's ridiculous. So with everyone waiting for a price drop will all buy at once when the price comes down so then the price will be right back up


----------



## stack em up

What's ridiculous is the fact that lumber yards are sold out of lumber. I've called 4 lumber yards,(2 small and 2 big box) and between them I can't find 14 sheets of 7/16 OSB

What's funny is like Griff said the $10 8' 2x4s. Or the $22 16 footers. 7 years ago we put we roof on parents house and got new 16' for purlins they were $10, no joke.


----------



## r82230

stack em up said:


> What's ridiculous is the fact that lumber yards are sold out of lumber. I've called 4 lumber yards,(2 small and 2 big box) and between them I can't find 14 sheets of 7/16 OSB


Stack, I got about 25 sheets laying in my hay shed that I haven't put up yet, sounds like I otta' hire an armed guard soon.  Bought the whole skid for less than $7.50 a sheet even.  I should have stocked up at that price. Good oh hind sight, with my luck the only thing that I see using hind sight is what i sit on. 

Larry


----------



## stack em up

r82230 said:


> Stack, I got about 25 sheets laying in my hay shed that I haven't put up yet, sounds like I otta' hire an armed guard soon.  Bought the whole skid for less than $7.50 a sheet even.  I should have stocked up at that price. Good oh hind sight, with my luck the only thing that I see using hind sight is what i sit on.
> 
> Larry


Holy crap Larry you're sitting on a gold mine. Well not quite but that OSB you got is $30 a sheet now. Soiled myself when salesman told me. Shelving project in the basement just went from OSB to plywood. Actually like the looks of plywood better anyway.


----------



## CowboyRam

stack em up said:


> Holy crap Larry you're sitting on a gold mine. Well not quite but that OSB you got is $30 a sheet now. Soiled myself when salesman told me. Shelving project in the basement just went from OSB to plywood. Actually like the looks of plywood better anyway.


I remember back in 2005 sheet goods were hard to get; I think they were somewhere near $30 for 7/16 OSB and the lumber yards would not hold prices for much more than a month. I ended up buying all my sheet goods several months before they were needed for an addition I was building . I was told at the time most of materials were going to Iraq. I would rather have plywood over OSB any day.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Not sure if it makes a difference but I want to say alot of the building lumber sold around here comes out of Canada


----------



## slowzuki

I don't doubt it, they truck lumber all over. I live in the middle of forests and sawmills, plywood mills, OSB plants, particle board plants, drowning in wood and you go to Home Depot and the wood will be from mills 1000-5000 miles away. Makes no sense.



Bgriffin856 said:


> Not sure if it makes a difference but I want to say alot of the building lumber sold around here comes out of Canada


----------



## Vol

Lumber prices have started falling here now. Winter will have that affect on building and the recovery process with the Tropical storms is beginning to ebb now. Another 30 days and you will probably see a significant change.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

slowzuki said:


> I don't doubt it, they truck lumber all over. I live in the middle of forests and sawmills, plywood mills, OSB plants, particle board plants, drowning in wood and you go to Home Depot and the wood will be from mills 1000-5000 miles away. Makes no sense.


About a month (or two) ago, I bought some 2x material from local Lowes, looked unlike most 2x material I had ever purchased........it was from the Netherlands  wth...



Vol said:


> Lumber prices have started falling here now. Winter will have that affect on building and the recovery process with the Tropical storms is beginning to ebb now. Another 30 days and you will probably see a significant change.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I believe your correct, depending on interest rates and the economy, we could see it back up significantly, but like petroleum, that's not always a good thing.....I for one would like to cut some wood again tho....my blades are getting rusty


----------

